
Climate worst-case scenarios may not go far enough, cloud data shows - makerofspoons
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jun/13/climate-worst-case-scenarios-clouds-scientists-global-heating
======
ipnon
What can a person do as a hacker to combat global warming? Is the startup a
better adversary to climate change than political organization?

